# Java Chat Datenbank fehlt



## EuropaChat (29. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Java Chat, den ich vor 1 1/2 Jahre Programmiert habe, dort fehlt mir leider noch die Datenbank  wie kann ich das am besten machen, habe jetzt schon ewig nicht mehr mir Java und PHP Programmiert. Hatte leider zu wenig Zeit. Wer könnte mir helfen diese zu Programmieren?

Bitte um Hilfe.


Gruß Markus K.


----------



## XHelp (29. Aug 2010)

Öhm, brauchst du jemanden, der es für dich macht, oder hast du konkrete Fragen?
Fürs letzteres wäre sicherlich paar Zusatzinfos gut.


----------



## EuropaChat (29. Aug 2010)

Ja, es wäre perfekt, wenn der Chat auf meinem Rechner laufen könnte. Ich habe ihm die IP 127.0.0.1 gegeben. Aber es fehlt noch die Datenbank für die Nicknamen.


----------



## XHelp (29. Aug 2010)

Dann kannst du irgendeine eingebettete Datenbank benutzen, z.B. Derby oder H2. Im Internet findest du genügend Beispiele wie du es verwendest
P.S. Wenn du den Socket auf 127.0.0.1 bindest, dann kannst du höhstens mit dir selber chatten


----------



## EuropaChat (29. Aug 2010)

Ja, aber für die Nicknamen brauch ich eine, für die Daten die die User speichern, Protokoll, News, Gästebucheinträge usw.


----------



## XHelp (29. Aug 2010)

Du brauchst ja nicht eine Datenbank für Benutzerinfos, eine Datenbank für Gb-Einträge (was auch immer die in einem Chat zu suchen haben), usw.
Du brauchst eine Datenbank für Daten, wo du entsprechende Tabellen anlegst.


----------



## tuttle64 (30. Aug 2010)

EuropaChat hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe einen Java Chat, den ich vor 1 1/2 Jahre Programmiert habe, dort fehlt mir leider noch die Datenbank  wie kann ich das am besten machen, habe jetzt schon ewig nicht mehr mir Java und PHP Programmiert. Hatte leider zu wenig Zeit. Wer könnte mir helfen diese zu Programmieren?




wie hast du den chat technisch implementiert? gibt es eine art chat-server, der alle verbindungen verwaltet? warum PHP? raus mit der sprache , ansonsten wird es mit der hilfe schwierig.


----------



## EuropaChat (30. Aug 2010)

Der Java Chat ist komplett aus Java... er lief vor 1 1/2 Jahre mal im Netz. Mir fehlt aber die dazugehörige komplette Datenbank.


----------



## tuttle64 (30. Aug 2010)

EuropaChat hat gesagt.:


> Der Java Chat ist komplett aus Java... er lief vor 1 1/2 Jahre mal im Netz. Mir fehlt aber die dazugehörige komplette Datenbank.




wenn klar ist, welche tabellen benötigt werden, kann diese db erstellt werden. kannst du den code hier anhängen oder mir als pm senden?


----------



## EuropaChat (30. Aug 2010)

Code *gg*? Das sind 100e von Dateien  hast du einen Messenger, dann kann ich dir die .rar schicken.

Oder benötigst du nur die ConnectServer ?


----------

